# Cape Breton in Canada offers refuge for Americans if Trump wins



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2016)

Cape Breton Island is beautiful! 

http://www.cbisland.com/

http://time.com/4230814/donald-trump-cape-breton-island/

http://qz.com/619470/an-island-in-nova-scotia-to-americans-if-trump-wins-you-can-move-here/

http://www.aljazeera.com/blogs/amer...ins-election-cape-breton-160218191422444.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2016)

Or, if Hilary wins, we could all go to Hell, in the Grand Cayman islands ...


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Cape Breton Island is beautiful!
> 
> http://www.cbisland.com/
> 
> ...



I can think of worse places to seek refuge.  Loved Cape Breton when we visited several years ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

These nonsense threats to leave the country if voters don't get their way happen in every election period, too bad those who threaten to leave rarely have the backbone to do so.  http://www.mediaite.com/online/im-m...her-recent-overreactions-to-political-events/


On Tuesday, The Huffington Post reported that a number of Democrats who attended their party’s presidential nominating convention last week said that they intended to leave the country if *Mitt Romney* defeats President *Barack Obama* in the fall. This oft-repeated pledge has been made many times over the years by prominent observers of politics – but none of them ever seem to follow through with their threat. 

During the Democratic National Convention, The Huffington Post’s reporters approached several attendees and asked them for their thoughts on the state of the race and their party’s prospects for 2016. Of the 74 attendees they spoke with, 16 said they intended to leave the country if Romney wins in November. They named several nations that they may retire to, but the most popular and regularly cited destination for self-imposed political exile is America’s neighbor to the north: Canada.
*

Anyone with friends of varying political strips will note that this is a familiar refrain in election years. Such pledges are not the exclusive province of Democrats. In 2010, conservative radio host famously promised that if the Affordable Care Act passed the Congress, “I am leaving the country. I’ll go to Costa Rica.” Limbaugh continues to broadcast today.*

​The _New York Times_ has an interesting list of those partisans throughout history who were so repulsed by one politician or another that they pledged to leave the country if their preferred candidate lost.

Pearl Jam’s lead singer, *Eddie Vedder*, pledged to leave the country if George W. Bush won in 2000 – Bush won, Vedder stayed. 

Actor*Stephen Baldwin* promised to abandon America’s shores if Barack Obama won the Democratic party’s presidential nomination in 2008 – Baldwin was last seen debating MSNBC host *Martin Bashir* from the floor of the GOP convention in Tampa last month.

Actress *Tina Fey* promised that she would be “leaving earth” if *Sarah Palin* became the Vice President of the United States. Fey made no documented overtures to Moscow in the wake of that declaration to see how much it would cost to hop a trip on the next Soyuz out of town.

Hyperbole and overwrought expressions of fealty to one candidate or another in election years are commonplace. The Republic, however, has inexplicably managed to survive both Presidents Bush and Obama.

 A deep breath is probably the best proscription for those suffering from election year-induced apocalyptic delusions.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

True that most don't leave the country, but Cape Breton has had a lot of inquiries.  There was also a lot of talk when Bush became prez.  I left the country the year of the election in April but that had nothing to do with it. I was sure Gore would win anyway.  Although I did have fun telling people I moved to the UK for 'political asylum'.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 22, 2016)

We enjoyed our visit to Cape Breton Island which was during a summer trip.  Canada in the winter will never happen for us.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 22, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> These nonsense threats to leave the country if voters don't get their way happen in every election period, too bad those who threaten to leave rarely have the backbone to do so.  http://www.mediaite.com/online/im-m...her-recent-overreactions-to-political-events/
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, The Huffington Post reported that a number of Democrats who attended their party’s presidential nominating convention last week said that they intended to leave the country if *Mitt Romney* defeats President *Barack Obama* in the fall. This oft-repeated pledge has been made many times over the years by prominent observers of politics – but none of them ever seem to follow through with their threat.
> ...



i remember threats like from other elections.  If anyone is that flaky...good riddance.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

Rather too chilly for me, but they do only get about 80" of sNOw each season, and home prices seem reasonable. There's a lot of hoop-jumping to get into Canada as a permanent resident, though, just like in most other places.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

First off, it sounds cold and we can't afford to move anyways. But then when I was looking up the weather I thought to look to see if they have Breed Ban Laws just for interest. Who is this woman?
http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/barbara-kay-pit-bull-bans-work
I've never heard of her, maybe just a blowhard. But this is the message I left anonymously in her contact section. I'll bite her myself

I have no idea who you are. I don't read the type of books you write. Perhaps you're just one of those people who has found celebrity through hate speech. Your perspective on "Pit Bulls" is so far off the mark as to be laughable if it weren't so deadly serious. Perpetuating a stereotype of the bull breeds as demon dogs is completely ignorant and irresponsible.
Perhaps you are unaware that every decade has had it's breed that is wrongfully dumped on. Dobermans, German Shepherds, Chows...all have gotten the same press. Some are even included in BSL legislature. But your puffed up statistics and drummed up accusations don't present the truth. In turn of the century America the bull breeds were common household pets and even war heroes.
The bull breeds were bred to be human friendly...that's right, even the dogs raised to fight other dogs, especially fighting dogs had to be docile with humans. A "man-hater" would be dispatched before it could breed. They are not aggressive dogs by nature despite what you might believe. How dare you think you speak with common sense in any way?
My dogs are the light of my life and would never consider attacking a human except in grave circumstances...to protect me from clear and present danger. That's all we ask of any of our dogs. If you bothered to fact check...In a American Vet survey the breed of dog most statistically liable to bite a human? The Dachshund, go ahead and tell a bunch of Doxie owners their dogs are monsters I dare you.
You might argue a small dog incapable of the destruction of a larger dog. Except that there have been more than a few fatal attacks usually involving infants and small children with dogs no larger than Dachshund. People like you are better off sticking to subjects they are actually informed about. I would advocate boycotting your books.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 23, 2016)

Not getting into the dog breed discussion, but I love Nova Scotia, once seriously considered moving to Halifax when I was between jobs & have visited several times including traveling the length of cape Breton &'seeing the summer sunset at 10 pm. I have a piece of Cheticamp needlepoint hanging on my wall & have other crafts also. I don't think I could stand the cold at 79 yrs old. Have to say I'd hate to see that beautiful, warm, mannerly province flooded with a bunch of Ugly Americans.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> i remember threats like from other elections.  If anyone is that flaky...good riddance.



:iagree:


----------



## Manatee (Feb 23, 2016)

Trump would be way better than Hillary, Bernie or Rubio.  They all want to give the country to the illegals.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

If they have BBL **** them all.


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Or, if Hilary wins, we could all go to Hell, in the Grand Cayman islands ...



....or we can go to Hell, Michigan.  It's closer, but even "hellier"....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

jujube said:


> ....or we can go to Hell, Michigan.  It's closer, but even "hellier"....



Ah, didn't even know about that one!


----------



## Manatee (Feb 24, 2016)

I have been to the one in the Cayman Islands.  What is that white stuff in the Michigan picture?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

Manatee said:


> I have been to the one in the Cayman Islands.  What is that white stuff in the Michigan picture?



I believe it's called snow.  

Hell MI is not too far from my family but after living in MI for 32 years I've yet to visit 'Hell'.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I believe it's called snow.
> 
> Hell MI is not too far from my family but after living in MI for 32 years I've yet to visit 'Hell'.



I've been through Hell many times. Not much there except the sign. There are lots and lots of cold days in Hell


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've been through Hell many times. Not much there except the sign. There are lots and lots of cold days in Hell



We went there once just to take pictures of us with the sign.  Perfect waste of gasoline......we could have stayed in Detroit and experienced Hell just fine.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 26, 2016)

Raven-Symone is moving to Canada if a Republican is chosen.

Lol really? She will leave the show ? 
Big words,just like the politicians.


Are we going to need our own Trump to keep everryone out or will it be better for us to let the Americans come and invest here?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Raven-Symone is moving to Canada if a Republican is chosen.
> 
> Lol really? She will leave the show ?
> Big words,just like the politicians.
> ...



They like your new PM and 'free' health care!  Glad I won't need to move.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Raven-Symone is moving to Canada if a Republican is chosen.
> 
> Lol really? She will leave the show ?
> Big words,just like the politicians.
> ...



vicky..she said she'd move to Canada if a republican is "nominated". A republican is nominated every election...lol. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/26/entertainment/raven-symon-republican-nomination-canada-feat/index.html


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> They like your new PM and 'free' health care!  Glad I won't need to move.



Now that you mention our PM....lol



Karen,yes,thank you for corecting me.she allready bought her ticket.lol


----------

